# Powerclear 418 seized choke lever



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello,

I bought a very clean Powerclear 418 at a flea market this summer for a hundred dollars. It started and ran fine when I checked it out in June, the seller started it and I really didn't watch the procedure. I drained the fuel out when I got it home and put it to sleep.

This morning I broke it out, put gas in, went to turn the choke and the lever won't budge. I was still able to start it by just pushing the primer bulb each time it started to die and finally it took off.

Can I put a small pipe on the choke lever and give it a few taps or will I break something? Trying to turn the lever with a pair of pliers yields no result and I don't know if it needs a quick shock or if I should leave it until I can open it up. I'd like to use it tomorrow so don't want to break it. Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Safest bet is to open it up


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Yeah, I know that deep down - I put some vice grips on it and tapped with a hammer and it won't budge. If I can start it the same way tomorrow I'll use it and tear into it later. Never had a single stage and just wanted to try one.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Spray the whole thing liberally with some good stuff. PB Blaster. *Gently* work it free. I have had this problem a dozen times.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Ah - good to know it's not an uncommon problem, but I've never had the issue before.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Started the machine this morning and it wouldn't run at full throttle consistently, kept idling down and coming close to dying. So the carb is off and sitting in an ultrasonic cleaner. Float bowl bolt and the choke are pretty rusted but hopefully will free up. Is there a carb diagram for these? I want to be sure I get every passage. Plus there is a little red plastic plug that seems cracked and I'm not sure if that's an issue.

IF I decide a new carb is required are the Chinese Amazon carbs any good? I'm sure an OEM carb today is made in China anyway...


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the oem carb is chinese the aftermarkets probably made in the same factory


----------

